# Vikings 2014



## 9manfan

boy has this sport forum died off, I'm predicting 10-6 or 9-7 for the Queens this year, still a year or two away from contending.....

but I believe the team has improved a lot from the last couple years.....Go Vikes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowkiller

5 wins tops they suck.sounds like Peterson wants to go to Dallas


----------



## 9manfan

snowkiller said:


> 5 wins tops they suck.sounds like Peterson wants to go to Dallas


I think you'll be wrong about that prediction,must be a Queen hater....


----------



## 870 XPRS

I'm with you on 10-6. This offense might be pretty fun to watch once everyone gets on the same page. CP and AP are lightning in a bottle. I'm still pretty worried about the defense, even with all the hype around how successful Zimmer has been, maybe when joseph gets back at NG it could be better than I think.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I agree and think 10-6 or even 11-5.

The defense is the key here. If they can put away a game or do what they did last year and lose it at the end. The keys are if the help they got in the off season at CB will help and if Rhodes can stay healthy all year. Floyd has shown in the preseason that he has stepped up his game. We will need to see if the rest of the D-line can do the same... Robinson and Griffen. I am not a believer in them....yet. Our linebackers are ok but not rock solid. Cole and Brinkley need to step it up a notch this year and prove they are NFL quality linebackers. Barr could be fun to watch but remember this is his 3 year of playing LB and his first year as a pro!!! he has the physical talent now does he have the rest.

Now for the offense.... The OL needs better play than last year. Kahil needs to step it up and play like he did in as a rookie and the rest of the line needs to be healthy. Cassel will manage a game well. That is what he has done his whole carrier. I just don't want people to start screaming for Teddy at all this year. He needs to sit and learn before getting thrown into the mix. He did have a good preseason but yet that is the preseason.

Cant wait for the season to begin...

Also a side note.... Thursday nights game Pack vs Seahawks....should be a great game. If the refs call the game as the new rules.....the Seahawks defense won't be as tough as last year and i could see Rodgers picking them apart.


----------



## Longshot

Chuck Smith said:


> I agree and think 10-6 or even 11-5.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

You Queen fans always get your hopes up. When will you learn.

Queens will be 8-8 
Packers 13-3


----------



## Chuck Smith

I am going off of last year. If they would have won the games they lost by 7 points or less. They would have won the division!!! And now they have added depth at CB (which was a weak spot), the OL is healthy (wasn't last year). things could be better.

People will say they lost Allen.... He didn't do squat last year. Those games they lost most of them were last min drives. So all that is if the Defense would have had one more stop, one tipped pass, one sack, one less penalty, etc. Many factors.

The thing with the NFL.... things can change from one end of the spectrum to the other in one year.

Now granted they have to get through the first 5 games or so. But it will be a true test on how the season will play out. If they go 4-1 in the first 5 games. That shows something. If they got 1-4 and are getting hammered in those games.... That shows the other end. :beer:


----------



## 9manfan

Longshot said:


> Packers 13-3


Pukers didn't look so hot last nite, lost a lineman and Lacy has another concussion, as soon as Mister Rodgers gets hurt because the O-Line can not protect him .........................it's going to be a long year in Cheeseville..........

I also think the Vikes will be improved from last year, but the front of our schedule is brutal........


----------



## Chuck Smith

Watch out!! Viking are going to win the super bowl.... LOL

I am teasing of course. But they did look ok against a good defense. But had mistakes.... two missed snaps. I mean Cassel wasn't even ready for them. Those are errors that loose ball games. The defense looked good. But Rams I think are in shambles just because they lost Bradford and it showed.

The Vikings are leading the Division ahead of the Packers and Bears..... just need to see how Det. does tonight.

But it was a good win and a needed one for how tough the schedule is on the front side. We will see how they do this week against Patriots after they coming off the loss that they just had. They will want blood.


----------



## 9manfan

Nice win yesterday, next sunday will be a real test after the Patriots lost their first game .....all in all, a great start...Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Vikes will have a better record than the puckers when they meet in Oct. My feeling is that they are going to be 2-2 with losses to NO and ATL but hard fought games of which they could win possibly one of them. Packers are likely to lose to the Jets and panthers as the Jets are able to play defense and I think score enough points on the weak Pucker defense. Carolina is going to own the Puckers entirely!!


----------



## Longshot

9manfan said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Packers 13-3
> 
> 
> 
> Pukers didn't look so hot last nite, lost a lineman and Lacy has another concussion, as soon as Mister Rodgers gets hurt because the O-Line can not protect him .........................it's going to be a long year in Cheeseville..........
> 
> I also think the Vikes will be improved from last year, but the front of our schedule is brutal........
Click to expand...

It was a very difficult game to watch! uke:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Hopefully the 2 DBs that got dinged up will be fine for this weekend. It's one thing to face a 3rd stringer against the rams, and another to face a ****** off Tom Brady.


----------



## 9manfan

I'm thinking the Patriots are on the downward spiral, just don't think they're the team they used to be, kinda excited about the game on Sunday, could be a turning point for this organization.....Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith

9manfan...

I agree with you 100%. If the Vikes pull off a win against Brady and the Pat's. That will be a huge momentum swing for the organization. Will make people really believe in Zimmerman and the team. Even though it is only the second game of the year.

I also agree about the CB's that got dinged up. We will need them for the next game because Brady and Bilichek will want blood. But one thing that is exciting is that the Pat's defense gave up lots of yards rushing last week. So they will be trying to game plan against AP and Patterson running the ball. Which could open up some exciting passing plays. Look for Rudolph and Jennings to have good games. that is if Cassel is sharp or just consistent.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Chuck Smith said:


> But one thing that is exciting is that the Pat's defense gave up lots of yards rushing last week. So they will be trying to game plan against AP and Patterson running the ball. Which could open up some exciting passing plays. Look for Rudolph and Jennings to have good games. that is if Cassel is sharp or just consistent.


If Knowshon Moreno and Lamar Miller can put up those kind of numbers, it might be a very long season for the interior defense of the Patriots.


----------



## speckline

Queens look like they finally ended up in a stadium fitting their quality of play :lol: oke: :laugh:


----------



## 9manfan

I shot trap yesterday at one of the last shoots in the area, sounds like I picked a good time not to watch them, I wont use the AP story as an excuse why we lost, sounds like we just got beat very bad...................next week...Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith

It was an ugly game to watch. First drive was impressive but after that "FLAT". Didn't help with a blocked kick for a TD and an INT that almost went for a TD. those are mistakes that can't happen against good teams.

People will make the excuse of the "Peterson saga". I don't buy that... these are professionals and need to work through it. I understand a distraction but again... they are professionals. So it shows you the move to not pay Toby G and letting him go could be a major error.

But we will just have to see what is to come. Our Defense and our DB's didn't look too good. I mean Rhodes looked like a rookie out there getting the penalties he was getting.

They also have a tough row to hoe with the Saints next and are 0-2 and not looking too impressive. Look out for Brees get back to his old ways of 400+ yards passing and 4 td's. Then add in Atl who hasn't looked good and will want revenge. Then Thursday night against the Pack. Who also haven't look sharp as well. So you have 3 teams looking to show that they are still in it to win it all.

I still say the Vikings (even with out Peterson) can be a 10-6 team.... so I dropped it from 11-5 to 10-6..


----------



## 9manfan

Chuck, do you think the Vikes will drop AP from the team ? It wouldn't surprise me if this happens, almost 30 years old and around 12 mill a year, it might happen............

so much for my prediction, they reinstated AP today....


----------



## Longshot

If AP had been there he would have whipped their ....... oh wait that's why he didn't play! oke:

OK, bad taste, but still funny.


----------



## Chuck Smith

9man.... I could see them trading him not just dumping him. Try to get something because he still has value. ray rice has been on the decline the pass couple of years... IMO.

Here is something I heard this weekend while coaching youth football. One of the dad's made this comment....

This is all in a bid for Dallas to get AP. Jerry Jones paid the mother to make public the photos all in a bid for the Vikings to drop AP and Dallas can swoop up to get him! Then pay off the mother and state to drop the charges. HAHA.

The father who is a Cowboys fan admitted Jerry Jones would do anything to get AP but isn't smart enough to do an elaborate plan like this. HAHA.

Also I still stand by my prediction of 11-5 or 10-6 season. They just need to get through the next 3 games.


----------



## 9manfan

Chuck Smith said:


> 9man....
> Here is something I heard this weekend while coaching youth football. One of the dad's made this comment....
> 
> This is all in a bid for Dallas to get AP. Jerry Jones paid the mother to make public the photos all in a bid for the Vikings to drop AP and Dallas can swoop up to get him! Then pay off the mother and state to drop the charges. HAHA..


I actually thought of that this weekend when we talking about AP at the trap shoot on Sunday( Jerry Jones involved)...haha.... I still think we could be 10-6 although 9-7 seems more realistic at this point, a loss sometimes helps a team, thats where I'm putting this loss , and the way teams are getting beat 9-7 might make the playoffs in the NFC......Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W

speckline said:


> Queens look like they finally ended up in a stadium fitting their quality of play :lol: oke: :laugh:


What's wrong with the NEW gopher's stadium?Compared to what's in Wisconsin?

They must have watched the Pukers last week in Seattle. :bop: :: oke: :rollin:


----------



## speckline

KEN W said:


> speckline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Queens look like they finally ended up in a stadium fitting their quality of play :lol: oke: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with the NEW gopher's stadium?Compared to what's in Wisconsin?
> 
> They must have watched the Pukers last week in Seattle. :bop: :: oke: :rollin:
Click to expand...

It fits the college level ball the queens play. 
There is no comparison to Camp Randall or Lambeau!! :beer:

Seattle has GB's number for sure  I really thought that game would be closer. Then Seattle goes to San Diego and lays an egg. Go figure.


----------



## 9manfan

.........and the saga continues, now I stand by my first response on AP, he will never play a down for the Vikes again, they might as well get Bridgewater in there now because it's not looking good for the Queens this year ........................... :bop: .......


----------



## KEN W

speckline said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speckline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Queens look like they finally ended up in a stadium fitting their quality of play :lol: oke: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with the NEW gopher's stadium?Compared to what's in Wisconsin?
> 
> They must have watched the Pukers last week in Seattle. :bop: :: oke: :rollin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It fits the college level ball the queens play.
> There is no comparison to Camp Randall or Lambeau!! :beer:
> 
> Seattle has GB's number for sure  I really thought that game would be closer. Then Seattle goes to San Diego and lays an egg. Go figure.
Click to expand...

And there will also be no comparison when the Vikes move into their new stadium in 2 years. :beer:


----------



## 9manfan

Boy, this season has turned in a hurry, Peterson gone, Cassel out for year, Rudholf gone 6-8 weeks, might be lucky to win 6 games now.............at least the Pukers are losing also..... :beer: ......


----------



## KEN W

9manfan said:


> Boy, this season has turned in a hurry, Peterson gone, Cassel out for year, Rudholf gone 6-8 weeks, might be lucky to win 6 games now.............at least the Pukers are losing also..... :beer: ......


Yeah.....the Pukers defense sucks,their offensive line has holes,and except for Jordy Nelson,Rogers doesn't have anyone to throw the ball to. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith

I am still standing by my 10-6 or 11-5.

The division is going to beat each other up. There is no led team in the division that is looking to run away with it.

I didn't get to watch the game last Sunday but Teddy looked good as it sounded on the radio. But now he has an ankle sprain. which could bug him all year or go away. We have Ponder as a back up.... :roll: But you never know what will come about it. This weeks game against the Packers will be a test. So get those chicken wings ready and your favorite flavor of beverage and sit back and enjoy.


----------



## 9manfan

I thought Bridgewater looked very poised for a first year QB, threw some really nice passes downfield, only ran on last resort, I believe the Vikes may have found a franchise QB, I know it's only one start, but he sure looked good....

Sure would be nice to win in Pukerville this week.....Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speckline

Rodger to Cobb = Lambeau leap,
Rodger to Nelson = Lambeau leap
Ponder to Peppers = Lambeau leap
Rodger to Adams = Lambeau leap
Rodger hand off to Lacy = Lambeau leap,
Rodger hand off to Lacy = Lambeau leap
:beer: :rock: eace:

Ponder Td :sniper:


----------



## 9manfan

With some of the players we were missing and then when Bridgewater was ruled out, I knew we had zero chance, Ponder looked terrible again, but the O-line was just as bad, in fact the whole team looked terrible....next week Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W

Pound your chest Speck.....try winning w/o your 
first and second team QB
Your best Linebacker
Your best offensive lineman
Your best RB
Your best receiver

Take those guys off the field and then brag if you win.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I will admit. The packers killed the Vikings.

Speck you can brag all you want. It was a horrible game to watch as a Viking fan. Ponder showed why he will never start as a Qb again. He was missing WR, had happy feet, was making late reads, etc.

I won't make excuses that we didn't have starters or our whole team. Because these guys are Professionals and should perform at a high level.

The vikes got man handled... period.

But look at it like this.... Only 1 game separates the whole division. I wouldn't get too cocky whom every your team is in the NFC North. :beer:


----------



## speckline

Ken, Last year Packers.
Injured Rodgers, Matthews, Bulaga, Lacy, Finley, Nelson missed many games. Packers injuries were near the league leading last year. I guess that is the Pack's

_first and second team QB
Your best Linebacker
Your best offensive lineman
Your best RB
Your best receiver_
And yet the Pack still made the playoffs last year. :wink:

Time will tell who will win the NFC north. Nobody seems to want it yet! :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan

Chuck Smith said:


> I am still standing by my 10-6 or 11-5.
> 
> The division is going to beat each other up. There is no led team in the division that is looking to run away with it.
> 
> I didn't get to watch the game last Sunday but Teddy looked good as it sounded on the radio. But now he has an ankle sprain. which could bug him all year or go away. We have Ponder as a back up.... :roll: But you never know what will come about it. This weeks game against the Packers will be a test. So get those chicken wings ready and your favorite flavor of beverage and sit back and enjoy.


I think 5-11 is more likely at this point.


----------



## Chuck Smith

SD... I am still holding out hope for a 10-6 season. I am not losing my faith. I am hoping that Zimmerman calling out the team in the press conference makes a difference and makes them look into the mirror. So if they are true professionals they will step up their game. I am also glad I was pheasant hunting instead of watching that awful game on sunday as well. :beer: :beer:

But now I will be glued to my couch unless I feel the need to be in the bow stand from 12-3. HAHA.

Still holding out hope. GO VIKINGS.


----------



## 9manfan

Lions game proved how good a defense they have and the Atlanta game proved how horrible their defense was, still didn't think we would get beat up that bad, I'm holding onto my prediction of 9-7, maybe even 8-8 now would be OK, too many holes yet.....


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well can barely hold onto my 11-5 season.... but it is looking less and less each day... (need to run the table :eyeroll: :eyeroll: ) And my 10-6 season is also looking as it will go down the tubes too. But I am still holding out. The defense played a little better yesterday (until the end). But still too many mistakes for this team. I am still holding out for a 10-6 season for the Vikings.

Packers are starting to roll which is scary but it is still the black and blue division so only time will tell. Lions are looking good as well with out their main weapon (Megatron!!). So when he gets healthy will they go away from what has them winning now or keep the course and mix him in?? Bears.... well they looked horrible but are still a scary team. They will be right there with the Lions and Packers come the end of the season.


----------



## 9manfan

Only seen the 4th Qt., after we ht that field goal and went up by 6 you could pretty much see what the final score was going to be, tough loss for not playing that bad, 8-8 or 7-9 I'm afraid for the year, man this season went south in a hurry.......


----------



## blhunter3

Go Broncos! :beer:


----------



## speckline

I head the queens scored a touchdown. :laugh: oke: :iroll:


----------



## 9manfan

Nice win yesterday, Bridgewater at times looks pretty good and at times looks like a deer with headlites in his eyes, but he's getting better, I hope that Buffalo game doesn't come back and haunt us, 4-5 this year and last year we were 1-7 at this time, going the right direction I guess....Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith

I agree that the Bills game could haunt them losing the way they did. But that is the NFL.

I agree that Teddy is looking OK. One of his deep balls yesterday was misplayed by Patterson. Or the sun got into his eyes. Because he gave up on it. But he needs to work on his deep passes. Also he is still missing some guys big time. I mean he looks like Ponder when missing these guys. I will give Teddy a little break but you are a Pro QB you should be missing guys by 3 yards. Misses are just behind or ahead of a guy. Not 3 or 4 yards. Those are throw aways!! But I can still hold onto my 10-6 season prediction and even my 11-5....LOL But we will just see about that last one. HAHA.

They are looking a little better but still OL needs to play better. The Dl is kicking it up a huge notch. Floyd is coming into his own right now. Barr is still learning and getting better. Corners are still weak in my mind but serviceable. It will be a fun last half of the season to watch.


----------



## Squaw Creek

GO CHIEFS!!


----------



## 9manfan

Squaw Creek said:


> GO CHIEFS!!


I like the Chiefs as well, unless they're playing the Vikes, just happy to see Alex Smith playing well and the 49ers struggling....... :beer: .....


----------



## Chuck Smith

WOW.... Last night showed that the Packers are ready to get rolling. Also the bears... looked even worse. It might be the motor city kitty's against the green machine for the division.

But I am still holding hope for the Vikings.... They can go undefeated the rest of the season... LOOK OUT. But that will make my 11-5 prediction correct. So I am still ok mathmaticly. HAHA.


----------



## Longshot

The Queens vs Bears game looked like a playoff for the best of the worst yesterday. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Longshot.... You are 1/2 correct. The bears offense looked good and moved the ball. But just couldn't finish. The Vikings on the other hand have issues.

I for one have not been impressed with Turner all year. Now with out knowing the ins and outs of the offense. But why on 3rd and long do our WR run 4 yard routes? What I am seeing was that we would run one WR to the yard marker then one underneath them. So an example.... 3rd and 12. Patterson would run a 12 yard route and then underneath would be Wright running a 4 yard route. Teddy would throw it to wright. That would make it easier for two defenders to tackle him short of the first down. Other teams would run Patterson deep... like a 20 yard route. Then run Wright under for a 10 yard route. See the difference?? Again is this Turners screw up or are the WR not running correct routes??

Again with turner it has been over 1/2 a season and the offense looks like this. So he has had time to come up with new schemes.

Also BL.... Broncos could have lost a couple weapons for a few games!!


----------



## 9manfan

I'm a huge Viking fan, but that game was down right ugly, I turned it off in the second half and watched the KC and Seattle game, our offense is horrible and we made Cutler look all pro again.....

I hate to admit it though that the Pukers are sure looking good .....


----------



## KEN W

9manfan said:


> I'm a huge Viking fan, but that game was down right ugly, I turned it off in the second half and watched the KC and Seattle game, our offense is horrible and we made Cutler look all pro again.....
> 
> I hate to admit it though that the Pukers are sure looking good .....


Yeah....the only good thing about the Pukers game was that Fox switched to the Arizona/Detroit game.I bet a bunch of Puker fans here loved that. :rollin:


----------



## 9manfan

KEN W said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a huge Viking fan, but that game was down right ugly, I turned it off in the second half and watched the KC and Seattle game, our offense is horrible and we made Cutler look all pro again.....
> 
> I hate to admit it though that the Pukers are sure looking good .....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the only good thing about the Pukers game was that Fox switched to the Arizona/Detroit game.I bet a bunch of Puker fans here loved that. :rollin:
Click to expand...

you were lucky, I was stuck watching them to the bitter end.......nothing like watching a blow out when a good game is on.......


----------



## speckline

:rollin: :bop: :rock: :thumb: oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well the game was a good game to watch. It came down to end where one team needed a defensive stop and another needed to get first downs. :thumb:


----------



## 9manfan

It was fun game to watch, alot closer than I thought it was going to be, they pretty much decided that the Pukers running game was going to have to beat them, and Lacy did have a good game, but Bridgestone still looks young at times and at times he looks pretty good, 7-9 for the season now the way it's looking...............


----------



## Longshot

From another thread earlier preseason;



Chuck Smith said:


> It will be funny when the (GULP!!) Vikings win both games against the packers this year....
> 
> I know it is a bold call....but hey i got to do it every year... :thumb: oke:
> 
> Hopefully with some of the moves they made this off season will help slow down the Pack and can keep us with a lead in the 4th quarter. :beer:


Sorry Chuck, had to bring this back. Kind of like the 8-8 prediction? oke: :evil:

The Pack didn't play that well last Sunday. I hope they were saving it for New England. I can't say I would bet on the Pack myself in that game.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Longshot... I expected someone to bring it up. LOL

I knew it was a risky call and well... I made that bed and will lay in it.

One thing that could have slowed down lacy a little would have been the presence of Floyd. He didn't play and has been having a very good second year. Just like this past weekend he had a good start against the Panthers but then was out. Not sure exactly why or what the injury was. But he sat. Even with him in the game I don't think that the Vikings would have won but it might have been even closer. :beer:

As you can tell I am still a die hard purple fan and will always make bold predictions and have faith in my team. One thing I didn't like is still the play calling. This past weekend they were up and got the ball right away to start the second 1/2. Why didn't they go deep on the first play and put the foot on the neck of the panthers. I mean that would have been a crushing blow to them if you did play action and completed a long gain. good teams do that. :bop:


----------



## 9manfan

Nice win yesterday, although at this point all I can think about is high draft picks, Bridgestone is getting better with each game, 8-8 for the year I'm thinking......................


----------



## Chuck Smith

I agree I am thinking draft picks too..... Like a RB since Peterson won't wear purple again. Even though some think it is BS but it is the big PR move to let him go with a new stadium on it's way. Need to find a new "face" of the franchise.

I will still hold on to a 9-7. They could run the table. Teddy is looking better and the Defense is doing the "bend but don't break" type of defense. All I am afraid of is Megatron eating up Robinson all next week. Robinson has been in position but just can't make the plays. he seems a split second behind. It will hurt that Floyd isn't 100% healthy. he hasn't finished the last 3 games. He was having a good second year. So it will be interesting.

One thing that is nice Gurley getting his knee fixed might move him down in the draft... Second round pick or further with his off the field stuff. Or if the Vikings keep doing what they have been (getting multiple first round picks)... they could snag Gordon late first round. But we will just have to wait and see for those shenanigans' to play out.


----------



## 9manfan

Havn't been too concerned with losing to this point because higher draft picks for next year, but that loss yesterday just plain SUCKED.....really thought Bridgestone had a pretty good day, couple pretty impressive throws in yesterdays game.......

so glad they didn't look at Manziel in the draft now.......because I thought he would be better than Bridgestone....


----------



## Longshot

The Queens have alway had a talent to find a way to lose.

At least you can still laugh at the Bears.


----------



## 9manfan

I remember when the Bears acquired Cutler, I was really worried about that at the time, but, he just never worked out like they hoped he would......not real sure he is the ultimate team player you want to build your team around....

Ya, the Vikings have the ability to lose games they never should...... :x


----------



## Chuck Smith

The Miami game was a hard pill to swallow. The Vikings need to learn now to put away a team. Happened against Buf and Detroit the second meeting as well. Those are three wins they should have had!!!

Now I won't say it was a good season. Like I said at the beginning of this thread.... This team should have been 11-5 or better IMHO. Then with what happened with Peterson.... Oh well we still have professionals on the team that should have done better.

Like I also have mentioned. I think Turner needs to rewrite his play book more. He is very conservative with short throws on 3rd and long... among other questionable play calling. Or is this our WR not running routes deep enough?? don't know only people on the team know that for sure. But it is one thing I have noticed.

I will say that one person who had a great year but won't get the recognition is Flyod. He did so many good things this year. He would get push up the middle to flush the QB and make RB run outside. He would get his 1-2 yards penetration then flow down the line to make tackles. He covers screen passes really well. He just needs to stay healthy for the whole year.

Now for the future... It looks bright for the Vikings.

Teddy will need to grow and keep progressing. He did that every game this year and now just needs to keep building on that. (he does go through his reads a little too fast and could use his legs more to by him time to extend plays..... like Rodgers one of the best in the NFL that does that...that was very hard for me to say...LOL)

They need to do something about the OL. Kahil needs to get back to his true form. I know injury and what not. His run blocking is great, but his pass blocking was horrible this season. It did look good last two weeks. But he needs to be consistant all year. They need to do something at guard and just have the line be healthy all year!

WR/TE... Patterson needs to figure things out. Hopefully this offseason he will train hard with Jennings, Johnson and Teddy. This is where Teddy needs to show leadership and work with the WR to get better. Also throw in our TE into this mix.

DEF: They had a good year but also need to close out games. They also needed to increase more sacks and INT's. Griffen had a good year but needs to keep getting better. Robinson... I am still not that impressed with him. He needs to step up his game and beat more of the 1 on 1 he was getting. We had lots of dropped balls this year and also Munnerlying is on the hot seat. he didn't impress me at all. Thought he would come in and be a shut down type CB...but he wasn't. Rhodes had a great year and made big strides. LB will be a place that will need to be addressed as well. Greenway could be gone. If Cole plays like he did against the bear... Their is out replacement!! Barr needs to stay healthy all year and keep improving. But another year learning this system. They will be better.

So it was a ok year all considering that we lost our starting QB to injury early and were forced to play a rookie. We lost our RB because of legal issues and had running back by committee with very unproven players. But again... I won't say it was a good year. We should have won 3 more games if not more IMO. But the future looks bright and lets see how the off season plays with AP and the Draft. Also maybe the owners will spend some cash and pick up somebody in free agency. Who knows and only time will tell.


----------



## 9manfan

For all the turmoil and injuries we had this year, 8 - 8 would of been great with a young QB so I guess 7-9 wasn't too bad, definitely think Bridgestone is the future QB of this team, made good progress, we need help on the O-line, prolly linebacker as well, and just add some depth behind all the positions.....I believe we are headed in the right direction anyways......

......and just how big of an IDIOT is Ndamukong Suh.........this antic might have cost him some money in free agency, the man just will not learn...


----------



## Longshot

9manfan said:


> ......and just how big of an IDIOT is Ndamukong Suh.........this antic might have cost him some money in free agency, the man just will not learn...


Looks like he will not be playing next Sunday as of now. We'll see what the appeal brings. IMO this was completely intentional.


----------



## 9manfan

Longshot said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......and just how big of an IDIOT is Ndamukong Suh.........this antic might have cost him some money in free agency, the man just will not learn...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he will not be playing next Sunday as of now. We'll see what the appeal brings. IMO this was completely intentional.
Click to expand...

I agree, his first little step "might" have been accidental, but the next step was on purpose.....the man is one heck of an intense football player but he is also a complete MORON for not controlling his emotions......................


----------



## Longshot

Packers have a tough road ahead of them. They play well at home, but will it be enough. The defense starts out hot, but loses its intensity quickly and the offense is still struggling in the red zone. They move down the field quickly and then hit a wall lately. Not problems you want at this time of year


----------



## 9manfan

If the Pukers had home field advantage thru out the playoffs, I would say they're the team to beat, but being they have to more than likely play at Seattle, they will have a hard time slowing down Seattles offense, and this game only happens if they get past the Cowgirls, NFL playoff football is a fun time of the year......


----------



## Chuck Smith

Yeah... Suh just inked himself a deal with the Raiders....LOL

I agree that the "first" step was an accident. But when he repositioned it and stepped again yeah was more intentional. Now with his past history is why he got hammered. Plus what his teammate did the week before.

I will say this though (and packer fans can blast me all they want).... Rodgers was also a cry baby on that whole issue as well. It wasn't a stomp or anything too malicious. *BUT* it was uncalled for and very *UNSPORTSMAN LIKE*. But things in the bottom of a pile are a heck of a lot worse that what Suh did. But Rodgers had to cry and whine about it to an official. But I digress.

I agree the Packers have a tough road ahead of them if they want to win. Dallas is a hot team and i don't think they will have the typical collapse that we are used to seeing out of Romo. But in the same breathe.... they have to get by the Lions. Lions have a good defense and if Suh doesn't miss a game and if Farely is back on the squad... Look out. They have a great run defense and could slow down Demarco. Plus with Megatron, Tate, and Stafford. Things can happen through the air.

Seatle is on fire right now and having home field advantage through out is huge for them.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Just was looking up year end stats...

WOW... The Vikings finishing with the record they did with the leading rusher on the team with only 570 yards and combined between Asiata and McKinnon they had a total of 1108 yards. Is kind of remarkable. It makes you think if they could get a decent running game....ie: 1500 yards from the top two backs. Or had a team total of 2000+ rushing yards. They were 14th in the league with 1804.

Also the last 4 losses they had they lost by a combined total of 15 points!! So again wins left on the table!!!

Again i will not say it was a good year considering. Because like I mentioned they are professionals and need to close out games. That is what winners do! But like always... future looks bright if they keep progressing and learn to finish games.


----------

